# Cyber Monday and Just general macro shot camera searching



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

Well today is cyber monday, was wondering if anyone saw any deals on digital cameras that are awesome for Macro shots. I'm mainly looking to buy a camera that will take good beginner macro shots of shrimp. Anyone know of anything out there on sale today or is a good starter. I'm looking for something under $400. 

Thanks


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Made a mistake and this is not the post I was looking for. Sorry!


----------



## shinycard255 (Sep 15, 2011)

You just go out and purchase a standard Canon Rebel TI body (nice beginner camera) and then just purchase a Canon EF 100mm f/2.8 Macro USM lens. I use this lens at work all the time and it is amazing. Don't know what I would do without it.

You won't be able to find a camera and macro lens as a kit. You'll have to buy the body with most likely a kit lens and have to purchase the lens separately.


----------



## plamski (Sep 25, 2009)

For shrimps you will need external flash if you don't have 4WPG lighting.
Otherwise canon have nice P&S 300-400 range.Best is to have macro range from 1cm.


----------

